

Submarine cables - onreact-com
http://www.newscientist.com/gallery/mg20227061900-exploring-the-exploding-internet/1

======
keltecp11
Who pays for these?

~~~
bayleo
They are generally funded by coalitions of multinational telecommunications
companies (AT&T, BT Group, Telstra, Bharti, etc) and built and maintained by
specialized marine fiber-laying companies.

